# Der LuKü***Quatschthread***



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2009)

*Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Wo es einen LuKü***Bilder***Thread gibt, da darf ein LuKü***Quatsch***Thread natürlich nicht fehlen

Da man im Bilderthread nicht quatschen sollte, gibts nun ein Quatschthread. Also quatscht dann mal los, und wenn ihr zu nem bestimmten Bild herfluchen wollt dann könnt ihr es auch verlinken.

Hier der Link zum *Bilderthread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii.html


----------



## eVoX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Hai0815 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du ?
> Wenn du das schwarze "etwas" meinst - das ist der Fan-Holder von Thermalright für den Ultra 120.
> Ich find das Teil genial - im gegensatz zu den komischen Drahtbügeln ist damit der Lüfterwechsel ein Kinderspiel...



Gute Idee @ Boardi, eigentlich schon längst fällig dieser Thread^^, da kann ich mich mal direkt bei Hai0815 für die Info bedanken.

Nur leider hat nicht jeder einen Ultra 120, aber eine feine Sache


----------



## Gamer-King (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Grazie anche da parte mia. 
war wirklich nötig so ein Thread. Ich hoffe das sich vielen kleiner Fragen hier klären lassen und den Lukü ein wenig entschlacken. Saluti/Grüße


----------



## alkirk (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Na wenn es hier schon sowas gibt 

Ist mir gerade passiert!!!

Hab mein neuen CPU eingebaut und mich gwunderdert warum er bei einen Mugen 60 Grad hat unter Volllast. Also etwas hochgedreht den guten 12 cm Lüfter und ich hör nix. Hm...seltsam aber naja.

Das war vor zwei Tagen 

Gerade guck ich mal rein was da los ist und siehe da, ein Kabel blöckiert den Lüfter. Also wurde mein Phenom II 940 passiv gekühlt. Spricht doch eindeutig für den Kühler 

PS: jetzt sind es unter Volllast nur noch 35 Grad


----------



## master11 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

ja man solte bei der montage schon mal genauer hinschauen und am besten nacher auc mal schauen ob der lüfter sich dreht^^
dieser thread wird bestimt genau so ervolgreich wie der wakü Quatsch thread.


----------



## alkirk (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Hatte ja geschaut, aber beim aufrichten ist dat blöde Ding da reingerutscht


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Gamer-King schrieb:


> Grazie anche da parte mia. Saluti



Sauber sogar in der Landssprache wird mir gedankt  (meine Muttersprache ist und beibt aber deutsch)

Grazie mille per i complimenti


----------



## Gamer-King (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sauber sogar in der Landssprache wird mir gedankt  (meine Muttersprache ist und beibt aber deutsch)
> 
> Grazie mille per i complimenti


Non ce problema. Bin Halb-Italiener und 2sprachig aufgewachsen. genung OT


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Hier gibs kein OT

@Hai0815 passt das ding auch auf den IFX??


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

@ Boardi05
mit dem "Quatschthread" finde ich gut. Da kommt nicht sofort ein Mod. wie Gestern usw. wollte ihm schon einen € überweisen für seine Aufmersamkeit.
Hatte mich mal wieder erwischt. Scheine wohl auf seiner Liste zu stehen

Gruß Ü50


----------



## kroebus (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

aber bitte jetzt keinen LuKü-italienisch-Quatsch-Fred draus machen...


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



kroebus schrieb:


> aber bitte jetzt keinen LuKü-italienisch-Quatsch-Fred draus machen...



nee war nur am anfang mal so n gag, kommt nimmer vor


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



kroebus schrieb:


> aber bitte jetzt keinen LuKü-italienisch-Quatsch-Fred draus machen...


Liegt doch an denen, die sich daran beteiligen oder


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Ü50 schrieb:


> Liegt doch an denen, die sich daran beteiligen oder



ich find zu offtopic sollts net werden, aber da es ein Quatschthread ist gibts ja keine genauen OT regeln, also postet mal bilder damit wir hier was zum quatschen haben


----------



## GoZoU (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Nach langem Hin-und-Her haben wir uns dazu entschlossen dem Lukü-Quatsch-Thread eine dritte Chance einzuräumen. Doch bitte vergesst nicht, dass auch hier die Forenregeln gültig sind, somit wird Spam  hier nicht toleriert werden. Des Weiteren möchten wir euch bitten vom Melde-Button Gebrauch zu machen, falls unerwünschte Kommentare im Bilder-Thread auftauchen, damit wir sie verschieben können.

Noch einmal die Bitte an euch: Nutzt diesen Thread, noch eine Chance wird er nicht bekommen. Sollten die Kommentare im Bilder-Thread weiterhin so zahlreich sein, wird an dieser Stelle wieder geschlossen -> Quatsch-Thread auf Probe. Ihr habt es in der Hand .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## gowengel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

sou^^, nutz ich hier gleich einmal

Nutzt am Red Scorpion (Xigmatek HDT 1283) ein stärkerer Lüfter was, oder bringts nüx?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

juhu er ist wieder offen!!

meistens brings schon was wenn man den Luffi wechselt, wenn er stärker ist als der alte.


----------



## gowengel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

dann muss ich mir mal was neues suchen^^, muss noch nen e5200@ 4,2ghz kühlen Jetzt kratz ich knapp die 80°C marke, und im Burnie throttelt er schon..., bei 1,5V aber auch iwo kein wunder


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Bei den Spannungen wird auch meistens ne Wakü genommen, ich hab meine CPU auch mal ne Zeit mit 1,5V betrieben, mit zwei Clustern@max. Speed, hab aber n IFX drauf, das ist dann schon n anderes Kaliber, ich würd erst mal die Luffis wechseln und wenn das nix brint dann den Kühler


----------



## gowengel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

das ganze soll ja nicht 24/7 werdnSo verrückt bin ich dann auch nicht

Ich wollts nur mal eben Stable 4,2ghz ham, was mir mit Prime small gelungen ist, aber eben nicht den IntelBurnie, weil die Temps sofort im Throtteln warn.
Noch reicht der RS völlig aus, und auch meine zuvorigen 4,12ghz hat er suverän unter 70°C, das reicht mir. Zum rumbenchen muss ich eben was mit "etwas" mehr Luftdurchsatz besorgen, sollt aber es sollten schon mehr als 72,1 – 99,6 CFM gehn, So n Ultra Kaze müsst sich doch bestümmt gut machn Die Lautstärke ist bei der Leistung wohl nebensächlich


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

hey leute - klar, bei uns im team geht auch immer mal wieder was verloren und jeder macht mal was anders... aber ab jetzt diesen thread für das gequatsche benutzen.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

@gowengel 

Wenn du ein Leistungsstarken 120mm Luffi suchst guck dir Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mal an. 30€ ist zwar happing, aber angemessen.


----------



## -NTB- (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> @gowengel
> 
> Wenn du ein Leistungsstarken 120mm Luffi suchst guck dir Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mal an. 30€ ist zwar happing, aber angemessen.




na der wird wahrscheinlich sogar ein graka aka hd4890 sowie gtx285 übertönen

edit: weiß wer wieviel die angegebenen 59dB(a) in sone sind?


----------



## Hai0815 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier gibs kein OT
> 
> @Hai0815 passt das ding auch auf den IFX??



sorry für die späte antwort - hab das gerade erst gesehen das es diesen thread gibt.

also ich denke nicht das es auf den ifx passt, da auf der website von thermalright ausdrücklich vom ultra 120 gesprochen wird...


----------



## gowengel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> @gowengel
> 
> Wenn du ein Leistungsstarken 120mm Luffi suchst guck dir Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mal an. 30€ ist zwar happing, aber angemessen.



Bin ich n Geldscheißer Ich nehm schön ma das mit dem besten P/L, also hier Da steht eben die Leistung im Vordergrund, meine Anforderungen gehen eigentlich in die andre Richtung

Was wär eigentlich so ein Lüfter mit ordentlich Wumps, aber auch zumindest einigermaßen Silent fähig? Das ganze ist iwie n Gegensatz^^


----------



## PrimeCool3r (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



-NTB- schrieb:


> na der wird wahrscheinlich sogar ein graka aka hd4890 sowie gtx285 übertönen
> 
> edit: weiß wer wieviel die angegebenen 59dB(a) in sone sind?



_Die Anfgegebenen Werte können ja nach abgestrahltem Frequenzspektrum stark abweichen!!!_

40db(A) ~ 1 Sone. Eine Verdopplung der Lautstärke entspricht eine Erhöhung des db(A)-Wertes um 10.

D.h. sowiel wie:

40db(A) ~ 1 Sone
50db(A) ~ 2 Sone
60db(A) ~ 4 Sone
70db(A) ~ 8 Sone
...


----------



## kroebus (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

@Boardi05 (dein Post 8074):

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mit "rot" die Zierbleche gemeint hast 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die mit ganz kleinen Schrauben befestigt sind? Mich stören diese Bleche (wegen der Farbe) nämlich auch...

Sind die schwer zu entfernen?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

ja damit mein ich diese Bleche, die sind mit kleinen Schrauben befestigt und waren ganz leicht zu entfernen, hatte anfangs ja angs, dass mir der lack abplatzt, geht aber alles ohne Porbleme!!


----------



## Havenger (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

naja prozi und board kommen mir schwer bekannt vor und wenn du den ocen willst dann sag mir mal deine besten und auch noch wärmemässig erträglichen werte ...


----------



## _Snaker_ (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

@Hai0815
verkauf mir dein Gehäuse, BITTE!
ich liebe es, das geilste Gehäuse welches je gebaut wurde!


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*



Fabian schrieb:


> @Hai0815:Das ist doch in dem Lian Li Schneckengehäuse oder?



jep, isses....



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> @Hai0815
> verkauf mir dein Gehäuse, BITTE!
> ich liebe es, das geilste Gehäuse welches je gebaut wurde!



no way.... 

aber da ich demnächst noch ein bissi was darin verändern will gibts vielleicht auch wieder ein paar pics ^^


----------



## micky23 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

@ Hai0815 

Hast die grünen SATA Kabel eigentlich geholt gehabt?


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



micky23 schrieb:


> @ Hai0815
> 
> Hast die grünen SATA Kabel eigentlich geholt gehabt?




hai micky23,

jep, habe ich - allerdings sind die im zweitrechner verbaut - zusammen mit grünem sleeve...


MfG


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

ohman schade,
wie ich dieses gehäuse liebe ^^
hätte mir damals echt eins kaufen können, ist heute etwas ganz exclusives und außergewöhnliches

DIe einen lieben es, andere hassen es


----------



## micky23 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Hai0815 schrieb:


> hai micky23,
> 
> jep, habe ich - allerdings sind die im zweitrechner verbaut - zusammen mit grünem sleeve...
> 
> ...



Cool, zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder davon 
Meine grünen habe ich gerade erst verkauft.


----------



## Hai0815 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



micky23 schrieb:


> Cool, zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder davon
> Meine grünen habe ich gerade erst verkauft.



Hai...

Kucksch du hier: *KLICK MICH*
Da sind ein paar ganz nette Pics zu sehen...

MfG


----------



## micky23 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****



Hai0815 schrieb:


> Hai...
> 
> Kucksch du hier: *KLICK MICH*
> Da sind ein paar ganz nette Pics zu sehen...
> ...



Sieht schick aus.


----------



## de_oli (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

der is echt schön ich hät da ne frage wie nimmt man den die rotoren ab ohne den motor zu beschädigen ?
MFG


----------



## _Snaker_ (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

Einfach abziehen, geht aber nur bei den Noctuas


----------



## Bestia (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

Ich hab grad kein Bild und deshalb kann das auch später dann gelöscht werden, aber bei den Enermaxs geht das auch!


----------



## nyso (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

Das geht bei allen Lüftern, selbst bei den billigsten. Ich habe das mit Yate-Loon und Cooler Master Lüftern gemacht. Man kann sogar die Lüfterblätter in einen anderen Lüften einbauen, quasi tauschen. Klappt aber nicht immer, da teilweise kleine Unterschiede in der länge des Dochts sind.


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

*ausgrab*

Was für einen Lüfter würdet ihr auf eine Palit HD 4870 Sonic Dual setzen?
Is Imo das lausteste in meinem Rechner das andere is kaum bis garnich zu hören nur die Graka halt.
Hatte an 120mm gedacht
Hab draüber nix mehr gefunden obwohl hier mal was war


----------



## schlappe89 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

120mm sollte gut sein, zwei 92mm würden den Kühler der Karte besser abdecken und würden dann vielleicht besser kühlen und besser aussehen. Aber ein 120mm ist wohl von der Lautstärke her gesehen das beste.


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Hmm ich glaub ich nehm 2 92" NBs passt vom Platz besser


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Ich grab mal den Thread aus, da ich nur eine kleine Frage hab und keinen Thread aufmachen will.

Also meine Frage: Einige Enermaxlüfter haben ja eine Temperatursteuerung (z.B. Apollish (nicht Vegas) und Everest). Wenn man den Sensor abschneidet und die Kabel verbindet, dann läuft der Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl. Was passiert, wenn man die Kabel nicht verbindet? Dreht dann der Lüfter gar nicht mehr oder auf minimaler Drehzahl?


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Ich hab wieder mal eine Frage zu Enermaxlüftern. Diesesmal geht es um die 140er Versionen mit Batwings und HALO-Rahmen (T.B. Silence, Everest und Cluster). Weiß jemand wie groß die dort verbauten LED-Löcher sind? 3mm?

(Falls es jemanden interessiert, die Antwort auf meine letzte Frage: Die Lüfter drehen mit der Minimaldrehzahl.)


----------



## d3j@ (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Hi..
Ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar neuen Lüftern für mein kleines Projekt...
Benötigt wird 1 x 120 und 2 x 140

Die Lüfter sollten dieses “Gigabyte Blau“ haben...

Ich habe mal folgende rausgesucht.

EKL Alpenföhn Föhn Wing Boost blau 120/140
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost blau (84000000050)
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost blau (84000000047)
Preislich bin ich bei diesem Modell bei ca. 48

Corsair Air Series AF 120/140 Quiet Edition 
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition (CO-9050009-WW)
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (CO-9050001-WW)
Hier ca.43

und noch diese hier...

Prolimatech Blue Vortex 120/140
Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14
Prolimatech Blue Vortex 12
und hier ca.33

Die Lüfter sollten natürlich leise und gut Regelbar sein...(ohne Steuerung)

Die EKL werden denke ich die "besten" sein, sind aber auch die teuersten.
Niedriege Anlaufspannung, Gute Berichte...

Über die Corsair Air Series AF findet man nicht wirklich was brauchbares...

Prolimatech sind preislich die attraktivsten...

Was denk ihr?


----------



## Uter (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Die Wing Boost sind mit Abstand die besten Lüfter der genannten. Alternativ gibt es noch Lüfter von Deepcool in dieser Farbe (Deepcool fertigt afaik auch die Alpenföhn), diese haben aber ein etwas schlechteres Lager. 
Über die Prolimatech liest man sehr unterschiedliches. Scheinbar gibt es dort eine recht große Serienstreuung.
Für die Corsair spricht imo nichts, sie heben sich nicht von deutlich günstigeren Lüftern ab.


----------



## d3j@ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Erstmal danke...
Die Deepcool hab ich auch gesehen, nur ist der Rahmen leider Weiß, somit nichts für mich...
Puhh... 
Ok die Corsair sind dann mal raus!
Hmm...lohen sich die 15 euro Aufpreis?


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Ich würde die 15€ investieren. Wenn du bereit bist schwarze Lüfter zu nutzen, dann geht es auch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## na:L (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

zu dem prolimatech(wie öfter ) habe 3 davon in 140mm und einer davon mit led. diese bekommen von mir das prädikat silent mit sehr gutem druchsatz.

von den 120er hatte ich einen, den ich aufgrund eines lagerschadens wieder zurückgeschickt habe. seitens des versender gab es einen fehler, also bekam ich einen gleichen lüfter zurück, also habe ich ihn weiter ausprobiert.

durchsatz war okay, aber er war alles andere als silent, selbst im 5V betrieb und wurde wieder rausgeschmissen.


----------



## d3j@ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

danke na:l für deine Antwort, war sehr hilfreich!
es werden die ekl, hab nur gutes über die gelesen.

@uter
Ja schwarze Lüfter gibt es wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Moin, moin wie siehtn das mit flachen Lüftern aus? Bringen die überhaupt ein bisschen was? Ich glaube da gabs mal welche von Scythe.. aber hab ich grad auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

Würd gern einen vor meine festplatten setzen aber da ist nicht so viel platz auch nur für einen 80mm lüfterchen.


----------



## timbo01 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Die nennen sich "Scythe Slip Stream Slim"


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Ja genau die mein ich. Wie sieht das aus, nehmen dich sich viel? Also die normal dicken und diese flachen?


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Also, für sowas wie ne HDD richen die "Slim" auch. Allerdings muss ne HDD eventuell nicht mal gekühlt werde. Wie warm wird/ist die denn?


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Also ich habe zwei festplatte im PC und die ist zurzeit 27 Grad warm und die andere 40 Grad. Die sind halt übereinander.. zudem versteh ich nicht warum die eine gleich über 10 grad wärmer ist.


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Also, 40°C sind eigentlich schon etwas zu warm, während 27°C etwas zu kühl sind... Ist die iene HDD im Airflow, die andere nicht?


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

naja ich außer der cpu und netzteillüfter keine weiteren lüfter im gehäuse vorerst. Habe das system letzte woche erst komplett neu aufgebaut deswegen wollte ich mal gucken wie sich der ganze spass hier entwickelt.
Also hab im anhang ein foto hochgeladen. Also links oben siehst du die beiden festplatten.. nach unten ist die halterung offen. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich mein, da hat sich quasi mehr oder weniger frischluft. Die obere ist halt ziemlich zu.. 
Im hintergrund sieht man halt noch den boxed intel lüfter.Dadrüber ist dann das Netzteil.

edit: Bitte kein Kommentar zum KM. Ich weiß, aber wie gesagt das ding läuft seit einer woche erst


----------



## na:L (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

prolimatech bringt in nächster zeit welche raus mit 15mm bauhöhe. 120mm löcher, aber einmal mit 140mm lüfter und einmal ganz normal 120mm.


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Inzwischen gibt es von einigen Herstellern dünnere Lüfter. Scythe, Thermalright, und iirc auch Noiseblocker und Noctua.


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

und taugen die denn was? also von der leistung her oder kommt da nur ein schwaches pusten raus?


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Ich hatte bisher nur einen Scythe Slip Stream Slim, war aber positiv überrascht. Natürlich können sie nicht mit den dickeren Versionen mithalten, aber imo machen sie ihre Arbeit nicht schlecht.


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der LuKü***Quatschthread****

Okay danke, mal gucken. Villt bekomm ich doch einen normalen 80mm da rein...


----------

